# Riddles



## Xelac (Feb 21, 2009)

Post riddles here! Type the answer bakwards. I don't mean dumb riddles, I mean riddles like this one:

As I was going to St. Ives,
I met a man with 7 wives,
Each wife had 7 sacks,
Each sack had 7 cats,
Each cat had 7 kits,
Kits, cats, sacks and wives,
How many were going to St. Ives?

answer: eno​


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 21, 2009)

Better yet, we could type the answers in spoiler tags, or even better, don't answer your own riddles.

Like this, see? You can't see it unless you highlight it. Also, it's too easy for somebody to rearrange the letters in such a small word, one. that's why most books have their riddle answers upside down or hidden on a different page.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 22, 2009)

There was a man going on a two-day trip on horseback. He left on Friday and came back on Friday. How is this?

((I know, lame, but I wanted to post something!))


----------



## Taliax (Feb 22, 2009)

Was the horse's name Friday?


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 22, 2009)

It's the almighty Sphinx's Riddle.

It has 4 legs in the morning, 2 legs in the afternoon and 3 legs at night.

What is it?

It's pretty easy, but it's my favourite riddle.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 22, 2009)

I know this one, but I'll leave it for someone who doesn't.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, Taliax, you are correct.

And the other answer is a human. When you are a baby, you crawl on fours. When you are a child/young adult, you are bipedal. When you are old, you walk with your legs and a cane.


----------



## Xelac (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's another riddle: 

In marble walls as white as milk,
Lined with skin as soft as silk,
Withen a fountain crystal clear,
A golden apple does appear.
No doors are there to this stronghold,
Yet theives break in and steal the gold.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm.

_I'm hard yet soft,
I am coloured yet clear,
I am fruity and sweet,
I am jelly;
What am I?_


----------



## Zeph (Feb 22, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> Hmm.
> 
> _I'm hard yet soft,
> I am coloured yet clear,
> ...


I get the reference XD Do I win now?


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 22, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I get the reference XD Do I win now?


Hmm. That's not the correct answer...


----------



## Zeph (Feb 22, 2009)

Fine, be stubborn. D:<

Jelly.

Riddle stolen from Little Britain.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 22, 2009)

What! No. Shakespeare gave me a hand with the title, but the rest is all my own work.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 22, 2009)

Eh, you appear to have edited the original post anyway...


----------



## Dragon (Feb 22, 2009)

Xelac said:


> Here's another riddle:
> 
> In marble walls as white as milk,
> Lined with skin as soft as silk,
> ...


An egg. Oooh I know where you're getting these


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 22, 2009)

Dragon said:


> An egg. Oooh I know where you're getting these


OH YES I HAVE THAT BOOK

Tall and pointed,
Fin on head,
Immune to cold and hot,
Water I dread.

Golden scales,
Roar and you're sure
With my claws I have magic
Explosions I conjure.

(Not Pokemon, it might be a bit hard to guess because this comes from something so unpopular.

Darksong, don't guess.)


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 23, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Eh, you appear to have edited the original post anyway...


Yes! Figured it was a blatant give-away. But then, doesn't really matter _now_, does it?


----------



## Keltena (Feb 23, 2009)

You're in a small, empty house at the edge of a cliff.

One door leads straight off the edge of the cliff. The ground below is lined with sharp stalagmites.

The other door leads onto solid ground; however, outside is a pack of wolves who haven't eaten for three weeks.

You'll die of thirst if you stay in the house. Which way do you take?


----------



## octobr (Feb 23, 2009)

I chill in the house until the wolves die. _So fuckin there._


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 23, 2009)

The other door, because wolves that haven't eaten for three weeks are dead.


----------



## Minish (Feb 23, 2009)

Xelac said:


> Post riddles here! Type the answer bakwards. I don't mean dumb riddles, I mean riddles like this one:
> 
> As I was going to St. Ives,
> I met a man with 7 wives,
> ...


I don't like this riddle... who's to say the people you 'met' weren't going the same way? D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 23, 2009)

Xelac said:


> Here's another riddle:
> 
> In marble walls as white as milk,
> Lined with skin as soft as silk,
> ...


An egg, but I can't remember where I heard that one...

Anyway, riddles:

1. A man lives in a house all on his own. He never goes out and nobody ever visits him. One night he turns off all the lights and leaves the house. This action causes the death of five people. How?

2. You are in a hot-air balloon off the coast of France holding a brick and a bowling ball. If you drop them both at the same time which will hit the ground first?

3. A man is sealed in a cell with no windows and no doors. He can't tunnel out, climb out through the ceiling, break the wall down or generally break out in any way, but when the guards check on him in the morning he is gone. How? 

4. A horse jumps over a castle and it disappears. Explain.

5. Bob is going to have a new car delivered to his house one day, and is so eager to show it to his friends that he rushes home, passing through three red lights, going the wrong way up a one-way street and almost knocking into a pedestrian. A policeman witnesses all of this from his patrol car but makes no attempt to arrest Bob or otherwise react to any of it. Why not?



I know loads more, but I forget most of 'em...


----------



## Xelac (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> An egg, but I can't remember where I heard that one...
> 
> Anyway, riddles:
> 
> ...



I don't know how to quote a part of something, but about the Bob one, he wasn't arrested because he ran.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Anyway, riddles:
> 2. You are in a hot-air balloon off the coast of France holding a brick and a bowling ball. If you drop them both at the same time which will hit the ground first?


Both fall at the same time, since you are not in the air.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 23, 2009)

> 5. Bob is going to have a new car delivered to his house one day, and is so eager to show it to his friends that he rushes home, passing through three red lights, going the wrong way up a one-way street and almost knocking into a pedestrian. A policeman witnesses all of this from his patrol car but makes no attempt to arrest Bob or otherwise react to any of it. Why not?


Bob is the policeman.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> An egg, but I can't remember where I heard that one...
> 
> Anyway, riddles:
> 
> ...


O_O these riddles are HARD.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 23, 2009)

lighthouse, neither because you're over water, idk (but how can the guards check on him if there are no windows or doors?), you're playing chess, bob is walking/riding a bike


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 24, 2009)

> you're playing chess


since when do knights take by jumping over a piece?


----------



## Taliax (Feb 24, 2009)

^ I was wondering that too, pieces inj chess take by moving onto the same square as the opponent's piece.



Cryptica said:


> OH YES I HAVE THAT BOOK
> 
> Tall and pointed,
> Fin on head,
> ...


Fire? And Xelac showed me the book that those came from, so I won't answer those.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 24, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> (but how can the guards check on him if there are no windows or doors?)


Exactly :o

As for #5, the policeman could be dead or just plain lazy. But I agree with him being a pedestrian.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 24, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> since when do knights take by jumping over a piece?


I'm guessing that was the riddler's error, not mine.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 24, 2009)

^Yeah, I can't think of any better answer.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 24, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> lighthouse, neither because you're over water, idk (but how can the guards check on him if there are no windows or doors?), you're playing chess, bob is walking/riding a bike


All correct.

And that will become apparent when the riddle is answered.


----------



## thunder (Feb 24, 2009)

> 3. A man is sealed in a cell with no windows and no doors. He can't tunnel out, climb out through the ceiling, break the wall down or generally break out in any way, but when the guards check on him in the morning he is gone. How?


The answer is that he got out of the hole where the door should have been


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 24, 2009)

thunder said:


> The answer is that he got out of the hole where the door should have been


Yup ^^ No doors so he walked out through the doorway.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 25, 2009)

A man is attacked fiercely by a twelve-foot chicken but he does not get hurt. He is wearing no kind of armor and does not move. The chicken is perfectly aimed to the spot. How is this possible?

A dragon breathes fire at another dragon, the latter of which is not hurt. However another dragon causes a fireball to torch the latter dragon, but the latter dragon dies. How is this possible?

A robot is squirted with water but does not malfunction. Explain.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 25, 2009)

I have two Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker riddles, the first easy and the second hard.:

_One is green, the other red,
And though I've a nail through my head,
How do I manage to not drop dead?_

---

_I may be a bug, but I'm not plain;
I run as fast as a speeding train.
How do you avoid me piercing your brain
While away from me the others refrain?_


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 26, 2009)

Darksong said:


> _One is green, the other red,
> And though I've a nail through my head,
> How do I manage to not drop dead?_


It's a robot =D



Cryptica said:


> A man is attacked fiercely by a twelve-foot chicken but he does not get hurt. He is wearing no kind of armor and does not move. The chicken is perfectly aimed to the spot. How is this possible?


He's dreaming...?


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> A man is attacked fiercely by a twelve-foot chicken but he does not get hurt. He is wearing no kind of armor and does not move. The chicken is perfectly aimed to the spot. How is this possible?
> 
> A dragon breathes fire at another dragon, the latter of which is not hurt. However another dragon causes a fireball to torch the latter dragon, but the latter dragon dies. How is this possible?
> 
> A robot is squirted with water but does not malfunction. Explain.


is it just me, or are these riddles really... uh... unrealistic?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 26, 2009)

Darksong said:


> _One is green, the other red,
> And though I've a nail through my head,
> How do I manage to not drop dead?_


Christmas stockings <3


----------



## Darksong (Feb 26, 2009)

Mewtwo, Shadow_lugia: Wrong. But Shadow_lugia, good idea :D



Darksong said:


> I have two *Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker* riddles


A *Pokemon* riddle:

_The blue sky endlessly calls me.
The drag of walking endlessly stalls me.
And I would've died, but the strength of my head endlessly appalls me._


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 26, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> He's dreaming...?


No. See post above mine for hints.
But of course, your answer is entirely possible.



Zeta Reticuli said:


> is it just me, or are these riddles really... uh... unrealistic?


They're from games, but that's the whole explaining part.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm. Here's a riddle for you:

_White flakes fall from above
But if you make a snowman out of them
You're pretty much an idiot
What are they?_


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Dandruff!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 27, 2009)

@Darksong. Bagon.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 27, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> A man is attacked fiercely by a twelve-foot chicken but he does not get hurt. He is wearing no kind of armor and does not move. The chicken is perfectly aimed to the spot. How is this possible?


Is the word 'chicken' is reffering to a scared person?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 27, 2009)

> _A man is attacked fiercely by a twelve-foot chicken but he does not get hurt. He is wearing no kind of armor and does not move. The chicken is perfectly aimed to the spot. How is this possible?_


Umm, the chicken couldn't coordinate well because it had twelve feet?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 28, 2009)

Taliax said:


> Is the word 'chicken' is reffering to a scared person?





Blastoise428 said:


> Umm, the chicken couldn't coordinate well because it had twelve feet?


No. These are good answers, but this is actually a riddle that's pretty vague because almost no one else here knows of the game I'm mentioning.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a riddle.

On Friday night, Mr. Johnson was murdered.  The police brought Mr. Smith into the station for questioning.  Tell us your whole story," the policeman said.  "Well, I was walking down the street when a bloodcurdling scream came from my neighbor's house.  I ran up to his window, but couldn't see through the window because it was fogged up.  I quickly wiped the window, and saw Mr. Johnson laying in a pool of blood in his den with a bloody knife on the floor.  I ran into his house and called 911."

The policeman arrested him right on the spot.  How did he know Mr. Smith was lying?

The fog on windows forms on the inside.  He couldn't have wiped off the window from the outside.  Mr. Smith knew the room Mr. Johnson was in and what he was murdered with


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Dandruff!


Hoo! Have another one:

_It begins with an "M"
It has "old" in it
It has a pungent smell
It has green on it
And it grows in the dark
But would much prefer the sun
What is it?_


----------



## Darksong (Mar 1, 2009)

Dragonclaw said:


> @Darksong. Bagon.


Correct ~ :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 1, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> Hoo! Have another one:
> 
> _It begins with an "M"
> It has "old" in it
> ...


Mold? :D


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Mold? :D


Hmm... No.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 1, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> Hoo! Have another one:
> 
> _It begins with an "M"
> It has "old" in it
> ...


Is it marigold?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's one.

A man was driving a black car on a freshly tarred road. There was no moon out. Suddenly, a black woman in a dark blue dress stepped in front of his car. He saw her and braked, avoiding her by ten inches. How?


----------



## Rotomize (Mar 4, 2009)

Alabaster said:


> Here's one.
> 
> A man was driving a black car on a freshly tarred road. There was no moon out. Suddenly, a black woman in a dark blue dress stepped in front of his car. He saw her and braked, avoiding her by ten inches. How?


It was daytime.


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 5, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> Hoo! Have another one:
> 
> _It begins with an "M"
> It has "old" in it
> ...


My old socks?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 5, 2009)

Alabaster said:


> Here's one.
> 
> A man was driving a black car on a freshly tarred road. There was no moon out. Suddenly, a black woman in a dark blue dress stepped in front of his car. He saw her and braked, avoiding her by ten inches. How?


Either what Rotomize said or his headlights illuminated the woman.


----------



## Xelac (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's one from Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire:

First think of the person who lives in disguise,
Who deals in secrets and tells naught but lies,
Next, tell me whats always the last thing to mend,
The middle of middle and end of the end?
And finaly give me the sound often heard,
During the search for a hard to find word,
Now string them together, and answer me this:
Which creature would you be unwilling to kiss?

Don't answer if you've read the book.


----------



## eamonn (Nov 29, 2009)

Distinguish between riddles and brainteasers.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 1, 2009)

A man is found dead in a room with a bullet hole in his chest. Bicycles are scattered around the room - 53 of them, to be exact. What were the circumstances of his death?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Dec 1, 2009)

Salamander said:


> A man is found dead in a room with a bullet hole in his chest. Bicycles are scattered around the room - 53 of them, to be exact. What were the circumstances of his death?


Oh, I know this one. Bicycle is a brand of playing cards. There was an extra card in his deck, and the other people deemed him to be cheating and shot him (which is kinda extreme, but.).


----------

